# Which is better



## JD0692 (10 mo ago)

So I have McKees N914 but I am hearing/reading good things about the new Absolute Rinseless from P&S.

To use for the below uses, which would people recommend out of the two products.
Rinseless Wash 
Interior Wipe Over 
Bird S**t removal 
Clay Lube 

My thinking was to use One of them for the actual Rinseless wash and the other for all the other stuff.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Absolute is apparently slicker. I might pick it up a bottle soon.

N914 is one of my favorite products so i'm interested to try Absolute

Big fan of rinseless products you can do a lot with them. If your a short and shoddy detailer like me they are the bees knees. Want to polish one door?

Rinse, RW with 5 liters or so of solution, Clay with the same(clean) solution, rinse/dry and polish. You can bang out a few panels in 90 minutes like that with very little clean up and you only need a couple pads if your doing 2 steps. Its how I actually polish my car. Slow and over a few days weather permitting. My car is in good shape though it would look much more odd/noticeable on something trashed.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Absolute is a good product - having tried it a few weeks ago - super slick - we use with a black sponge here


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Having tried a few over the summer, I think ONR is still the better one out there, apart from Feynlab Pure Rinseless. That's a far better cleaner, it just isn't as versatile. McKee's sits somewhere between those two I think. None of them are bad btw, just a bit different. Most of the other reviews I've seen of Absolute have it similar to McKee's, it'll be interesting to see if that's the case or not.

The biggest difference to me was using the sponge instead of the mitt/cloth. I used McKee's Big Gold Sponge but it's easily comparable to the UBS now that I've given it a go.


----------



## JD0692 (10 mo ago)

Went and bought some Absolute Rinseless and used it today.

I personally think the only major difference between this and McKees is the slickness.l but I can say I'm a fan of both products.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have only used onr, be interested to see peoples thoughts on this 👍🏻


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I've got Feynlab Pure Rinseless, only had chance to use it once though but seemed ok.


----------

